# Pc aufrüsten oder neu kaufen?



## Zerkron-Pc (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo liebe Community, 

 

Im Zuge von The Witcher 3 muss ich mich fragen ob ich meinen Pc aufrüste oder mir einen neuen zulege,

da meine Grafikkarte die NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 nicht in der Lage ist DirectX 11 (voll) zu stämmen.

 

Leider kenne ich mich zu wenig mit Pcs aus um zu wissen was für Karten man nachrüsten könnte oder welche allgemein gut sind. 

 

 

 

Zu meinem PC:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
Motherboard: Acer FX58M

Chipsatz: Acer X58 I/O Hub
Arbeitsspeicher: 6 GB
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power Model: BQT L7-430W
Festplatte: 2x 500GB
Gehäuse: Acer Aspire M7720

Windows: 7 SP1

 

 

 

Welche Grafikkarten wären möglich und empfehlenswert?

Lohnt sich der Einbau oder sollte ich gleich einen neuen Computer kaufen?

 

Danke. -Zerki.


----------



## painschkes (12. Juli 2015)

Man könnte die Festplatten und das Netzteil mitnehmen - den Rest würde ich schon eher neu kaufen.

 

Ist natürlich eine Frage des Budgets.


----------



## Zerkron-Pc (13. Juli 2015)

Danke.


----------



## lolita213 (31. Juli 2015)

So würde ich es auch machen. Oder halt eben komplett neu!


----------



## Klos1 (31. Juli 2015)

Erstmal eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen, denn das musst du so und so machen. Dann kannst du ja schauen, ob es deinen Ansprüchen genügt. Wenn ja, alles gut, wenn nein, musst du den Rest auch neu machen. Beim neu machen kannst du entweder dann auf Skylake warten, welcher die Wochen erhältlich sein sollte, oder du schlägst gleich zu und nimmst einen Haswell (i5 - i7 oder nen Xeon je nach Budget). Netzteil und Festplatte würde ich auch behalten.
 

Wieviel willst du für die Grafikkarte denn ausgeben? Persönlich würde ich derzeit eine GTX 980 von Palit kaufen. Wenn weniger Budget vorhanden ist, dann vielleicht eine AMD 390X.


----------

